# The Strange Magic of: Mariah Carey



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Bad Brains. Mariah Carey. Chalk and Cheese. Apples. Oranges. Alpha and Omega? I have eclectic tastes in popular music, and an appreciation for professionalism, strong musical skills, beauty, showmanship, and audience rapport. Mariah supplies all those in abundance, and is a survivor in a difficult business. She is here at her best in her 1995 Madison Square Garden concert, singing her classics, and the audience and I love it. Here she performs the rather Arabic-tempo _Fantasy_. For a while, Mariah and Whitney ruled the world, or their part of it. Next thing you know, I'll be offering up some Céline also.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here she is, a little closer up, doing _Dreamlover_. We had a great time during our brief encounter.....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

One of many fallen pop stars. I like a few of her early songs.

Anytime You Need A Friend


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> I have eclectic tastes in popular music,


I think we'd gathered that! :lol:

(PS It's OK really, I'll read appreciators over knockers on here anyday.)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Carey might have great stage presence and a wonderful voice. However, I can't get close to those characteristics because I hate the music she sings.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Check out her duet with Whitney Houston from The Prince of Egypt: "When You Believe." It's one of her best.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I checked it out. I know there's lots of folks who love this type of music; just makes me want to leave the room.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I mean, she has a fun and catchy Christmas song.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Mariah Carey has a lot of great songs ( Hero, We Belong Together, Vision Of Love, Love Takes Time, etc) which will ultimately join the songs of The Beatles and Bob Dylan and Michael Jackson in the list of classic songs.:angel:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll join you in the eclectic taste department, Strange Magic !
Have the MTV unplugged album from miss Carey and played it a lot when I was younger. What technique, what a voice.
Not a disk that lands on the deck these days, but fond memories.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

. . . . . .. . .. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I am a big fan of Celine Dion too, especially her superb French albums where I feel she's at the height of her vocal powers... She loved singing in French... Mariah Carey and Whitney Huston changed pop vocals forever. Both had fantastic voices that undoubtedly influenced an entire generation.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Since YouTube took away my _Fantasy_, I found another version, with a bit of a bonus...... I confess; I like attractive young women singing to me--does that make me a Bad Person? (I don't care!)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield, Céline will be coming along also, all in good time .


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I can't let go of Mariah without her singing another of her signature tunes, _Always Be My Baby_.... Also thinking if only Amy Winehouse had MC's confidence and stage presence (and taste in stage attire).....


----------

